# anciens messages



## reou (21 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour ,

je ne sais pas comment retrouver les messages (discussions ?) auxquels j'ai 
participé

merci


----------



## subsole (21 Janvier 2015)

reou a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> je ne sais pas comment retrouver les messages (discussions ?) auxquels j'ai
> participé
> ...


J'ai l'impression que c'est la misère ……….  :triste3::triste2::triste3: d
Avec subsole dans  la recherche, je retrouve uniquement mes 33 derniers posts, les mêmes qui sont accessibles par l'onglet subsole > vos messages. 
Celui ci est pourtant le 7 486 :bisous:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2015)

Il faudra s'y faire, c'est à mettre sur le compte de l'allègement général, non!!

:triste1:


----------



## reou (21 Janvier 2015)

donc , si je veux reposer une question en relation avec un ancien message
je dois recréer une nouvelle discussion ?
ça va en faire des doublons !!!


----------



## Oyoel (21 Janvier 2015)

On est en train de regarder, mais notez que ce problème n'apparait que si vous cherchez les messages d'un membre, si vous tapez des mots clefs, ça recherche également dans les anciens messages (avant la refonte).


----------



## reou (21 Janvier 2015)

j'ai tapé "mail" en mot clé sans aucun résultat trouvé


----------



## Oyoel (21 Janvier 2015)

Il faut relancer la recherche, elle fonctionne chez moi.


----------



## reou (21 Janvier 2015)

Merci
en effet , la recherche fonctionne si on ne précise pas le nom d' un membre
mais j'aurai voulu accéder  à mes discussions


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2015)

subsole a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que c'est la misère ……….  :triste3::triste2::triste3: d
> Avec subsole dans  la recherche, je retrouve uniquement mes 33 derniers posts, les mêmes qui sont accessibles par l'onglet subsole > vos messages.
> Celui ci est pourtant le 7 486 :bisous:


Tu fais un clic sur ton Avatar, puis sur Profil et dans Information...







...et c'est valable pour tous les membres.


----------



## subsole (21 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Tu fais un clic sur ton Avatar, puis sur Profil et dans Information...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai raté quelque chose ? 
Pour mes messages, comme dit précédemment, je n'en vois qu'une trentaine, pour mes discussions pas une seule.
Edit:
C'est quasi la même chose sur ton profil, 79 messages et pas une discussion …….


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2015)

OK, j'ai compris, pour aller plus vite toujours dans ton Avatar, clic sur le chiffre du nombre de messages, ils apparaitront, mais le HIC et je crois que c'est valable pour tout le monde, soit il y a une limitation, soit c'est un problème d'import de l'ancienne base de données.

Même moi, je ne vois qu'une petite partie, environ 80.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2015)

Tout comme les 17 sur 8400, en ce qui me concerne


----------



## Oyoel (21 Janvier 2015)

Et comme je l'ai dit : on est en train de regarder pour les anciens messages, il semble qu'il s'agisse d'un problème de compatibilité entre l'ancien et le nouveau fournisseur des forums. En attendant, utilisez les mots clefs.


----------



## reou (21 Janvier 2015)

quand je tape "trouver tous les messages" dans mon avatar , je n'ai 
que ceux que je vient de poster , idem si je clique sur le nombre


----------



## subsole (21 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> OK, j'ai compris, pour aller plus vite toujours dans ton Avatar, clic sur le chiffre du nombre de messages, ils apparaitront, mais le HIC et je crois que c'est valable pour tout le monde, soit il y a une limitation, soit c'est un problème d'import de l'ancienne base de données.
> 
> Même moi, je ne vois qu'une petite partie, environ 80.


Oui, j'ai déjà testé tout cela, les plus vieux messages sont de dimanche/lundi.
J'ai bien peur que ce soit  un problème de base  de données.
Je croise les doigts pour que ça ne soit que momentané.


----------



## reou (21 Janvier 2015)

Bon , on va attendre ....


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2015)

Au lu des miens, il n'y a que ceux qui ont été créés depuis l'ouverture du nouveau forum, soit depuis lundi...


Oyoel a dit:


> Et comme je l'ai dit : on est en train de regarder pour les anciens messages, il semble qu'il s'agisse d'un problème de compatibilité entre l'ancien et le nouveau fournisseur des forums. En attendant, utilisez les mots clefs.


...donc c'est normal.


----------



## subsole (21 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> ...donc c'est normal.



 Les boules rouges !

_Avant, _je pouvais remercier les personnes qui me filaient des CdB (rebaptisés =>J'aime <=la loose), mais avec cette nouvelle interface je ne sais plus par où passer pour tomber dans le même contexte et envoyer un petit mot directement par le forum …. ????


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2015)

T'aurais pu faire comme ça...


Bloc de spoiler: Les boules rouges



_Avant, _je pouvais remercier les personnes qui me filaient des CdB (rebaptisés =>J'aime <=la loose), mais avec cette nouvelle interface je ne sais plus par où passer pour tomber dans le même contexte et envoyer un petit mot directement par le forum …. ????


...et pourtant le J'aime peut être renommé. Mais ils vont mettre quoi à la place ?

CDB ?

Va savoir avec leur imagination débordante...


Bloc de spoiler



Je suis très loin....................


----------



## Oyoel (21 Janvier 2015)

On évite de s'éloigner du sujet principal : une dernière fois, les boules rouges ou "j'aime pas" n'arriveront pas sur cette nouvelle version des forums. Merci


----------



## subsole (21 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> T'aurais pu faire comme ça...
> 
> 
> Bloc de spoiler: Les boules rouges
> ...





Bloc de spoiler: Ok



A_vant, _je pouvais remercier les personnes qui me filaient des CdB (rebaptisés =>J'aime <=la loose), mais avec cette nouvelle interface je ne sais plus par où passer pour tomber dans le même contexte et envoyer un petit mot directement par le forum …. ????


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2015)

Bloc de spoiler: Le chef



Gaffe, sinon le chef va t'en filer des coups de boules rouges...




...et celle-là elle laisse des traces.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Janvier 2015)

Oyoel a dit:


> On évite de s'éloigner du sujet principal : une dernière fois, les boules rouges ou "j'aime pas" n'arriveront pas sur cette nouvelle version des forums. Merci



Bienvenue au pays des Bisounours.


----------



## Raphaël31 (11 Mars 2015)

reou a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> je ne sais pas comment retrouver les messages (discussions ?) auxquels j'ai
> participé
> ...


Bonjour, alors ce ne sera jamais plus possible de retrouver tous ses anciens messages, toutes les discussions auxquelles on a participé comme avant ? À qui peut-on en faire la demande ? Merci.


----------



## Oyoel (11 Mars 2015)

Raphaël31 a dit:


> Bonjour, alors ce ne sera jamais plus possible de retrouver tous ses anciens messages, toutes les discussions auxquelles on a participé comme avant ? À qui peut-on en faire la demande ? Merci.


On travaille dessus, mais je ne peux pas te dire quand et si ce sera corrigé.


----------



## Raphaël31 (11 Mars 2015)

Ok, ce serait génial de retrouver cette fonctionnalité ; bon courage.


----------

